

10 things the iPhone Siri will help you get instead of an abortion - mrsebastian
http://www.rawstory.com/rs/2011/11/29/10-things-the-iphone-siri-will-help-you-get-instead-of-an-abortion/

======
yottabyte47
I wonder if it has anything to do with the fact that Steve Jobs was adopted as
opposed to aborted...

